# Looking for wild turkeys



## AV (May 24, 2007)

I am wondering if you can get turkeys to let go in the wield anywhere... can't find any and just wondering if it is possible???... all info would be much Appreciated!!


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

not for sure but you would have to talk to your local game wordens and ether get a licience or permit and then I think you can only let them go on your land unless you called and talk to a farmer and have permission to release them on a farmers land...... :beer:


----------



## AV (May 24, 2007)

I have land that i can release them on but i can't find any to buy and release


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Not sure what state you live in.....but in MN you can't release farm raised birds into the wild.

But if you want to introduce turkeys to your land. Just call the DNR. They have many capture/release programs. On my uncles farm about 20 years ago they captured a bunch and shipped them to an area around Shakopee MN. Now the birds are thriving there.

Just call up your local game and fish and see what they can do.


----------



## TRMichels (Apr 2, 2008)

In many states it is illegal to release turkeys, because they amy not be pure "wild" birds, meanign they could have diseases they can spread to wild birds, or they may not have enough wild bird in them to be abel to survive in the wild.

I'd check with the Game Department before you do any release.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

AV, what you need to do is contact your Fish & Wildlife and or the NWTF. They would have al the viable info you need.


----------

